# Hits And Misses



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi, Sat.(cloudy,windy,rough seas) we did the usual trip to the new pier at the Longport-Ocean City pier..nothing. The low-tide ya get nothin. Down to the tee-jettie and the kepper tog were on the mark. I'm not sure of the limit so I was one and done. A nice 19" fat boy. We return yesterday( sunny,breezy,calm seas)and heard the stories of big schools of king fish and 3 huge stripers caught late Sat.night . Well, we got shut-out . Just a bump here and there. A few king fish caught but mostly skate was the catch of the day. Oh well... hopefully the weather will hold and bait fish(mullet) will hang around a few weeks.
See Ya


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

The limit is one fish until 11/15 when it goes up to eight fish, so "one-and-done" is the way to go for now. But you must have got two good fillets off that 19 incher....

I haven't been to the new pier this year, but I hear it gets a lot of pressure. I've also heard stories of locals loading coolers with blackfish when the fish are there, which doesn't help either (there's just not enough enforcement officers to go around....) Hopefully the striper fishing will hold up.


----------

